# Enzo's head shots



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

some more sorry for the big pics I made these smaller
these are taken with my standard lens I had to use flash since its cloudy outside some have no flash I was seeing the different between the two.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some with my Sigma Macro lens, Love these lens so much !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

His Paws looking neat


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG He is gorgeous!!! 

I love the way his hair on his head blends into his ears. That is what I Rufus' hair to do. I wonder if I can explain that to the groomer?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Maddiek: Just tell the groomer not to shape the top knot 

He is adorable  lovely pictures.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

What gorgeous shots, your camera is very crisp and shows his colour up beautifully.
He looks a real sweety :smile:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

He gets more and more handsome each time it seems you post pictures
of him! Beautiful boy, I'd take him in a second and I believe everyone 
else here would agree with me!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Confirmation accepted. L O L 
My next poodle will be red.

Looks great.

Nice lens too. I have a sigma 100-300 (200-300 macro) great lens for only $200.

I got a fixed 50mm Cannon the one for ~100, great lens for value too... highly suggest it for head shots 
-Todd


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

What a handsome boy! All of those pictures are really good.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

He Is So So Beautiful!! His Color Amazes Me!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pictures.
Great dog.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful color! I am new to this site as well as being owned by a poodle! My boy is a toy. His name is Shamus and he is the love of my life!

Shamus in need of a trim!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks soo cute Roxy. His muzzle looks like its getting more length. Don't you love watching them grow and seeing how they change. His paw's look like Sting's did before I clipped them today. I have to admit clippping the feet are my least favorite part of grooming on a Poodle. I love doing the muzzle and tail but dread the feet. lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


>


roxy i can't type well now - just had surgery on shoulder - but enzo is the most beautiful dog i have ever seen! keep the pix coming!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

He truly is beautiful.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is gorgeous! His color is amazing!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree, every time you post new pics of him I fall in love all over again! His color is just breath taking!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

OFF TOPIC but Pamela how did your surgery go, are you recovering well?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He looks soo cute Roxy. His muzzle looks like its getting more length. Don't you love watching them grow and seeing how they change. His paw's look like Sting's did before I clipped them today. I have to admit clippping the feet are my least favorite part of grooming on a Poodle. I love doing the muzzle and tail but dread the feet. lol



Yeah I love watching him grow ! My sister hates doing the feet also. I just love looking at the end results , in those pics he needed his feet shaved again but my sister was lazy. His face was fresh tho


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ToddW said:


> Confirmation accepted. L O L
> My next poodle will be red.
> 
> Looks great.
> ...


Yeah the sigma lens I have is a 105mm macro . I used it on my aquarium shots.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Yeah I love watching him grow ! My sister hates doing the feet also. I just love looking at the end results , in those pics he needed his feet shaved again but my sister was lazy. His face was fresh tho


lol ...thats sounds just like me. Shave the muzzle and tail and leave the feet for the next day. What ever works huh!


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

I love the hair cut.
is their a name for that?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wonderfulremark said:


> I love the hair cut.
> is their a name for that?


Natural lol Just shaved face and feet.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> OFF TOPIC but Pamela how did your surgery go, are you recovering well?


yes thank you but typing one handed is rough so i have been mostly looking
still in a sling but start PT nrxt week yay!:whoo:


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww very beautiful!!! Roxy's coloring is gorgeous!


----------

